

Fintech Female VC talks about pursuing excellence in a male domninated field - techieinafrica
http://www.africantechroundup.com/pursuing-excellence-with-dominique-collett/

======
sp332
It auto-plays audio AND has a giant popup preventing you from seeing the
controls.

Here's the MP3 link from the page instead:
[https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/216861287/download?client_...](https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/216861287/download?client_id=0f8fdbbaa21a9bd18210986a7dc2d72c)
It's 43 minutes long.

